# K50 breakdown



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

After reading Ron's suggestion about a loud K50, I broke mine down and cleaned the whole shebang. Really suprised how much crap was above the motor cover. No special tools needed except a small snap plier and a 3/16 allen wrench and lots of paper towels. Reassembled and was suprised at the difference. Before, you had to raise your voice when using it....now it's as quiet as my 18v Dewalt. Thanks Ron.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

A little maintenance goes a long way. Every used K-50 I got is from someone that never cleaned the inside up and thought it needed a new motor. So they sell it to me for dirt cheap (around $100 to $200 depending if it had good cables) Get it home drop the motor, clean the muck and grim out, lube it up, put it together, and it runs like new.


----------

